# The BIG Question: What is the BEST dog food out there??



## Upland Gundog Association (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok guys, i'm turning to the best forum out there... what are you all feeding your dogs? I have fed Canidae, and had great success. Then I met Steve Ries from Native Dog Food and have had great success in my dogs. Native also sponsored our hunt test company and I would recommend them to anyone. Any other Native feeders out there? which food do you like best?


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

I feed Canidae ALS for the last five years and love it. Never had an issue and they have a great breeder program.


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Origen, but can't afford to feed it all of the time. I alternate it with Fromm.


----------



## Eli M (Jan 24, 2012)

I feed Purina Pro Plan, cant see any reason to switch, the dogs are conditioned well, even my bitch with 11 pups was well conditioned, my vet comments that my pups are very solid, the best condition pups he sees.


----------



## Demone (Mar 16, 2009)

Native for my 2 labs. Been using it about a year and a half. Shiny coats, full of energy, and minimal cleanup. Use Level 3.


----------



## bdogbud (Feb 21, 2012)

I use Eukanuba


----------



## Tollwest (Oct 22, 2008)

prey model raw diet!


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Table scraps;-) Not true, kidding. But there have been many posts here about dog food. 

I am currently using Nutra Nuggets. Decent food, perhaps not the best, but easy. 27 bucks from Costco, and most feed stores carry it so I don't have to switch food on the road. 

All five dogs tell me they like it.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Pro plan performance but looking into Country Vet


----------



## Upland Gundog Association (Feb 7, 2012)

I appreciate all of your feedback. Native really has been good for the dogs, great coats, energy, healthy weight and of course ENERGY. If anyone is having issues with food, consider the Native brand!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Eli M said:


> I feed Purina Pro Plan, cant see any reason to switch, the dogs are conditioned well, even my bitch with 11 pups was well conditioned, my vet comments that my pups are very solid, the best condition pups he sees.


x2
it is what I feed, and I just had Loco at the vet for shots and a cheap feel and my vet said the same. He goes, "This is the part of the visit I try to sell you some science diet, but there is no room for improvement with your dog"

.


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

Upland Gundog Association said:


> I appreciate all of your feedback. Native really has been good for the dogs, great coats, energy, healthy weight and of course ENERGY. If anyone is having issues with food, consider the Native brand!


Sounds like an ad for Native!!!!!!! Not cool!!!!!


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Rob Paye said:


> Sounds like an ad for Native


My thoughts exactly. Eukanuba here.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

search on dog food....this topic comes up regularly


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Tollwest said:


> prey model raw diet!


 X2 Fresh Whole foods. As opposed to meat and meat byproducts with preservatives that can be stored at room temperature for up to two years.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

I've had very good luck with Native


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Ken Bora said:


> x2
> it is what I feed, and I just had Loco at the vet for shots and a cheap feel and my vet said the same. He goes, "This is the part of the visit I try to sell you some science diet, but there is no room for improvement with your dog"
> 
> .


Science Diet :roll:


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

TroyFeeken said:


> Science Diet :roll:


 
my vet sells it, I don't know why. Big stacks of it in the office vestibule. I think many Vets sell it. But I have never used it.

.


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

I know Science Diet does a lot of work with Vets in helping though med school. My vet also has a huge stack of it in his office. When I search on line about quality dog foods, Science Diet is frequently very low rated. It is mostly corn.


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> my vet sells it, I don't know why. Big stacks of it in the office vestibule. I think many Vets sell it. But I have never used it.
> 
> .


I use Science Diet for my beagle and Dorkie. Its the 'Little Bites Light' food (I call it FLD food aka fat little dog food). Its the only fat dog food I could find that the beagle would eat without instantly gaining 10lbs. She loves the taste, and I love that it keeps the weight off! I swear that little dog could live off air and water and STILL gain weight! No cookies, no table food, no anything accept her Cup and 1/4 of 'FLD' Food once a day. Poor thing.

If anyone has any suggestions on what to feed footballs with legs I'll gladly listen!

My Labrador eats 6 cups of Pro Plan Performance daily. I have to top dress it with wet food (about a 1/2 cup) or he won't eat. 
My Boxer eats it also, he gets about 4 cups daily too but dry and he loves it.
Both these dogs are very active and very lean.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I wouldnt feed Sci.Diet if it were the last food. Corn! yuck- for what you pay for S.D. it should be made of gold not corn.


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Billie said:


> I wouldnt feed Sci.Diet if it were the last food. Corn! yuck- for what you pay for S.D. it should be made of gold not corn.


To be honest I never looked. Shoot. Guess I'll look into other foods for little fat dogs!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Vets get huge kick backs from manufacturers for lots of products they push. I'd say Science Diet should only be fed if you're using one of their very specialty formulas for ailing dogs with special conditions.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Billie said:


> I wouldnt feed Sci.Diet if it were the last food. Corn! yuck- for what you pay for S.D. it should be made of gold not corn.



Luke gets PMI Exclusive and Tess is on Science Diet KD. Before the kidney issue cropped up, she was on Exclusive as well. I've never been big on Science Diet but I don't have much choice in the matter. $77 a bag is outrageous. I hear that you can get it much cheaper at one of the big box feed stores but only at those where there is a registered vet, and only when their vet is on site. What a pain in the butt.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Pro Plan Performance has been great for my dog.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Been feeding Eukanuba for the past 12 years. The dogs do great on it. Been enrolled in the Professional Feeding Program for 11 years. Currently just purchased 25 bags of 30/20 at 44 lbs comes to about 38.00 a bag with tax and a fuel charge plus the special this month is buy over 13 bags and receive 5.00 off per bag. Hard to beat.

Dave


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like a commercial.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Joe Brakke said:


> Sounds like a commercial.


Nope just the facts.


----------



## LoneOakRet (Apr 10, 2004)

After feeding Enhance Pro Athlete for 6+ years we recently decided that it was time to make a change for a variety of reasons, and after test feeding a number of foods including Native, Pro Plan and Euk we settled on Loyall Professional 31/20. 

Our decision to make the switch to Loyall was based on three very important factors:
1) Performance
2) Price
3) Availability

Obviously, perfromance is always our number one criteria in evaluating a dog food, and Loyall Professional has performed great in all of our dogs, particularly in the areas of muscle tone, stool quality, kennel odor and clean teeth.

We also liked the price. Since most of our clients buy at retail, we feel that it is important to feed a food that will provide our clients with good value when they take their dogs home. In most areas Loyall Professional will retail at about $42 for a 50# bag, making it a much better value than Enhance, Native, Euk or Pro Plan if you have to buy your food at retail.

Finally, since Loyall is made by Nutrena it is available whereever Nutrena is sold, meaning that all of our clients can now have access to the same food that we feed without having to travel the country to find it.


----------



## Sophie Gundog (Apr 28, 2010)

Been using Soild Gold "Sun Dancer" after reading up on this seems a good choice , helps keep the balance on weight and have seen a real fondness for it dry , no fussing around


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

2labs said:


> Nope just the facts.


2 Labs, I was referring to the original post. No problems suggested with your post.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

The best dog food is the one that your animals thrive and perform well and that you can still afford.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

LoneOakRet said:


> After feeding Enhance Pro Athlete for 6+ years we recently decided that it was time to make a change for a variety of reasons, and after test feeding a number of foods including Native, Pro Plan and Euk we settled on Loyall Professional 31/20.
> 
> Our decision to make the switch to Loyall was based on three very important factors:
> 1) Performance
> ...


 
I have been feeding Loyall for almost 2 years. Love it! Thick shiney coats, minimal output, good price, dogs love it, and I don't have to feed a lot to maintain.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I alternate btw Enhance and Euk... Mainly because my dogs coat sucks on Euk, and they tend to get a fishy smell. Enhance can be hard to come by. I can supplement the Euk to get a better coat, and it seems like Euk might've added something recently the coats are not as bad as they used to be, the dogs don't smell like fish as much. But I like the no soy-corn of Enhance, I just wish it was easier to find. Someone around here must like it too, I order it & pick it up at a feed store, seems like 2 or 3 bags are missing when I go to pick it up.


----------



## emf111 (Sep 13, 2010)

Orijen - expensive but my dogs thrive on it.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Mine thrive on table scraps and road kill.


----------



## jecartag (Feb 25, 2011)

Purina Pro Plan....I dont honestly think there is a "best" food out there. Every dogs digestive system is different, just like ours. Find a food that your dog does well on a stick with it.

I believe alot of the vet's offices sell Science Diet bc they are one of the brands that formulate food for specific disease...ie, Science Diet k/d is a kidney diet for dogs with kidney failure..c/d is a diet formulated for dogs with specific urinary conditions. Just because the vet sells this food does not mean that it is "The best for your dog"... (doesnt mean it is bad, either)....ultimately, it comes down to your dog and how it does on a given food


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Love Origen!! 38% Protein and expensive, but worth it when training heavy. 

I am using Origen along with Pro Plan Performance which I have used for years. All 3 of my boys do wonderful on PPP. 

However, this year went to the vet and my Blackie who is 9 going 10 or maybe 2, the vet says that 30% alot of protein for an older dog who is not training as much. 

So I am presently feeding Holistic Blue 18% protein which won`t cut it for heavy training!!! Completely happy with Blue excellent food, no corn, wheat or soy or preservatives and gives your dog a great coat!!! 

I am going to try Royal Cannin (Medi-cal) Mature which my vet is encouraging and see how it goes along with Blue. Mature is made in Canada. Does have 22% protein though and corn which my vet says is not all bad if it is quality corn.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I was feeding Native and didn't have any problems but my feed dealer talked me into trying the Fromm out and now I've switched to fromm and am really liking what I'm seeing.


----------



## kgirot (Mar 11, 2007)

Taste Of The Wild, Bison formula. I'm surprised this one hasn't been mentioned. It's grain free, lots of veggies and fruit, high protien, and 6 stars on dogfoodanalysis.com. This is a great site to research dog food. 

Taste Of The Wild
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1285&cat=8

Dog Food Analysis Reviews
Check out the score and analysis on your dog food
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Never heard of Native, won't feed Science Diet. Euk. for me!


----------



## rider (Apr 1, 2010)

i feed iams. the doggies stools are the best they have been in a long time . i used to feed native. the supplier increased the price and i switched. really like iams for the price we are getting it for.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Been feeding Eagle Pack Performance for years and my dogs are exceedingly healthy, look great and smell great, like maple syrup, I'm told. It also helps that they lead very active lives and not just from training. And they are loved lavishly by two adults and three kids, which I won't dismiss as contributing mightily to their overall well-being.


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

I have to agree with all of the folks who feed Orijen. Outstanding food. I switch from Orijen to Pro Natural Holistic and will be trying a new food, Nature's Variety Instinct. All great, great foods and are a bit pricey. NOT A FAN of corn glueten foods....


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Science Diet and Purina have great _prescription_ foods for various reasons - allergies, kidneys, weight reduction - that have cropped up over the years. Taste of the Wild has been good for a couple of mine that have food issues, and Wellnes Core for a girl with pancreatic insufficiency.

For normal dogs, not a thing wrong with Pro Plan Performance; been feeding it for almost 20 years.


----------



## Tstreg (Dec 28, 2005)

Native for me. Level 2 most of year level 3 very active hunting season only. No complaints and yes they sponsor dog events. They even sponsored "fetch a cure" at game fain in MN last year. $1240.00 was raised for breast cancer research.


----------



## hollypoint (Feb 25, 2011)

Always used PPP or EUK, but the new pup had some issues. I had trouble keeping his ears clean, he was getting abnormal amounts of placque on his teeth, and doing wierd things like chewing on his feet. After reading different threads on RTF it seemed like he might be having an allergic reactions to something in the food so I switched him to Orijens. Bang. No more ear issues, teeth cleaned up, no foot chewing or excisive licking, good looking coat, good stools. Very happy dog. Don't know what happened exactly, but am sticking with Orijens for this one. The others are great with PPP.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

We just switched to Taste of the WILD -Wetlands Formula. Pleased so far. Small hard stools. Too early to tell about their coats. I like that there is no grain or meat by-products.


----------



## leo455 (Aug 15, 2008)

I feed Nutri Source Super P 31-20. If I could afford it Orijen it would be it.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Love Origen!! 38% Protein and expensive, but worth it when training heavy.
> 
> I am using Origen along with Pro Plan Performance which I have used for years. All 3 of my boys do wonderful on PPP.
> 
> ...


 
Mary Lynn,

I'm an Orijen fan too! I can't afford to feed all five of my dogs Orijen, but I feed it to my pups to a year of age and to my brood bitch to keep her at her peak fitness year-round. I have also fed Taste of the Wild, Earthborn, PMI Exclusive, Canidae ALS, and Fromm among others. I like to rotate between two or three foods at three or four month intervals to ensure a balance of nutrients over time, especially the vitamin and mineral supplements.

I question your vet's opinion that an older dog doesn't need so much protein. I've read that older dogs digestive systems aren't as efficient at utilizing protein, so it is more important to insure that they get adequate high quality protein. The problem with low protein diets designed for senior dogs is that they tend to be higher in charbohydrates which are not essential and tend to be "empty" calories. The thinking that too much protein can cause kidney damage or "burn up a dog's organs" as was recently reported to Agnie B by her vet is "barnyard fertilizer"! Please read the Orijen White Paper at http://orijen.ca/orijen/ORIJEN_White_Paper.pdf . It is 20 pages and goes into some scientific detail, but worth the read if you are truly interested in what is a Canine Appropriate Diet.

Swack


----------



## Erik Vigeland (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone using Redpaw?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> the vet says that 30% alot of protein for an older dog who is not training as much.





> I question your vet's opinion that an older dog doesn't need so much protein. I've read that older dogs digestive systems aren't as efficient at utilizing protein, so it is more important to insure that they get adequate high quality protein.


Older dogs need good quality digestible protein, but I take mine down from 30%. There are so many good quality protein foods out there that are in the 22-24% range. However, if you are going to do that, do kidney function tests every 6 months. A 30% might have excess calories and cause weight gain and older dogs should be kept slim.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

TroyFeeken said:


> Vets get huge kick backs from manufacturers for lots of products they push. I'd say Science Diet should only be fed if you're using one of their very specialty formulas for ailing dogs with special conditions.


Not a big fan of general Sci Diet foods for dogs, However...this comment is full of BULL!!! This is blatantly false, I have NEVER gotten any money for any products. Kickbacks, really, we do not even get free product to use with our own personal animals. Any "special offers" are rebate for customers. We get to handle the paperwork, but the customer get the incentive.
I heard the same thing from some old guy in a store saying how MDs get money for prescribing drugs. Where does this come from? That would be a conflict of interest.

NateB DVM


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

mmmm.... armadillo and buzzard for supper tonite.


----------



## bdwilliams (Jan 26, 2012)

I was feeding Nutro Max but am in the process of switching to Canidae All Life Stages (ALS). Canidae ALS is rated pretty high (5 stars at DogFoodAnalysis.com) and is a little cheaper per pound ($44 for 44lbs vs $35 for 30lbs Nutro). 

We're having issues with eye boogers, inconsistent stool, and dry skin on Nutro. The dog's teeth are also getting kinda funky (she's a little under a year old). I figured I might as well try a switch to a better quality food and see what happens.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Euk Premium Performance


----------



## oldftdog (Jan 3, 2012)

Purina pro plan performance. Me and a few kennels had problems with native in the past. May be better now. Tried red paw not worth the price. To much protien. No better than pro plan to me.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Ken and Mark have a secrete supplement. It comes in a long thin jar and has the color of gold and made in Vermont.

Ken really do you ever put it in their food??


----------



## Schmemdog (Mar 30, 2010)

Brad B said:


> The best dog food is the one that your animals thrive and perform well and that you can still afford.


This is a great answer, took the words out of my mouth. For me, it's diamond naturals, large breed or lamb and rice. Sometimes their chicken formula. I've been feeding for over a year and the vet loves seeing Remi for vaccines because he looks so great. Can't say I'm not a little bit proud, too 

I've also fed Pro plan and liked it. I've had great results on super expensive foods, too, but nothing more than what I've got now for more than twice the price. Diamond naturals is only a couple of bucks over purina dog chow for the 40 lb bag if you know where to get it. Both the 'holistic' dog food places and the farm supply places sell it. Example- Diamond Naturals large breed formula: 40lb= $27.99 at Menards, 15 lbs =$32 at the boutique down the street. 

Try a few things slowly and see what makes your dog look and perform the best.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

ErinsEdge said:


> Older dogs need good quality digestible protein, but I take mine down from 30%. There are so many good quality protein foods out there that are in the 22-24% range. However, if you are going to do that, do kidney function tests every 6 months. A 30% might have excess calories and cause weight gain and older dogs should be kept slim.


Nancy,

It is common to think that by lowering the percentage of protein and fat in a dog food the calorie count also goes down. This is usually true, especially within a related product line. However, with the advent of grain-free dog foods this may not always be the case. For example, PPP Performance 30/20 has 4,406 kcal/kg, but Orijen Adult 38/17 has 3,900 kcal/kg. Orijen is higher in protein and only slightly lower in fat, but considerably lower in calories. The difference is that it is MUCH lower in carbohydrate calories which isn't listed on the guaranteed analysis. So, while I agree that older dogs (all dogs for that matter) should be kept lean, that doesn't necessarily mean that you must reduce the percentage of protein in a senior dog's food to reduce calories.

We know that dogs with kidney disease need to be fed a lower protein food to help reduce the burden on their kidneys. However, just because dogs with kidney disease need lower protein food that doesn't mean that foods with high protein content can _cause_ kidney problems! This myth is discussed in the Orijen white paper I link to in my earlier post on this thread.

Swack

P.S. I'm unable to access the Orijen website this morning. Do you suppose that all the hits from RTF'ers brought the site down!?!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> It is common to think that by lowering the percentage of protein and fat in a dog food the calorie count also goes down. This is usually true, especially within a related product line. However, with the advent of grain-free dog foods this may not always be the case. For example, PPP Performance 30/20 has 4,406 kcal/kg, but Orijen Adult 38/17 has 3,900 kcal/kg. Orijen is higher in protein and only slightly lower in fat, but considerably lower in calories. The difference is that it is MUCH lower in carbohydrate calories which isn't listed on the guaranteed analysis. So, while I agree that older dogs (all dogs for that matter) should be kept lean, that doesn't necessarily mean that you must reduce the percentage of protein in a senior dog's food to reduce calories.
> 
> We know that dogs with kidney disease need to be fed a lower protein food to help reduce the burden on their kidneys.* However, just because dogs with kidney disease need lower protein food that doesn't mean that foods with high protein content can cause kidney problems!* This myth is discussed in the Orijen white paper I link to in my earlier post on this thread.


I didn't say that higher protein *causes *kidney disease. I said if you are going to feed a senior 30% protein, you better be doing kidney function tests semi-annually PLUS, seniors are less active and I keep my seniors slimmer than they were in their prime. I feed Euk Performance to most of the dogs. I have fed Merrick Whole Earth Farms senior (24/10) or Earthborn adult (22/12) to my seniors and I do know how to read calories vs protein/fat per cup. My older guys do get kidney function testing done. Dog with kidney problems also need to be fed food that is also lower in phosphorus content. I don't think Orijen would be acceptable for a dog with chronic kidney disease nor would a performance food.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Nancy, what age do you consider "senior" when considering a change from the high protein food? I am thinking about my 7 year old that still runs HARD. How should I decide if or when to change his diet?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

2tall said:


> Nancy, what age do you consider "senior" when considering a change from the high protein food? I am thinking about my 7 year old that still runs HARD. How should I decide if or when to change his diet?


He's probably still ok. My opinion may differ from others who say a dog is a senior at 7. If they are still active and burning it off it's is probably fine. I have found one thing is if they are not doing as much it can act like candy does with kids to some dogs and they are calmer on something more moderate but I don't think that would change Indy in the field! Like I said, I like to slim my males up when they get older. I took 10 pounds off my 7 year old slowly on the Earthborn adult.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

ErinsEdge said:


> I didn't say that higher protein *causes *kidney disease. I said if you are going to feed a senior 30% protein, you better be doing kidney function tests semi-annually PLUS, seniors are less active and I keep my seniors slimmer than they were in their prime. I feed Euk Performance to most of the dogs. I have fed Merrick Whole Earth Farms senior (24/10) or Earthborn adult (22/12) to my seniors and I do know how to read calories vs protein/fat per cup. My older guys do get kidney function testing done. Dog with kidney problems also need to be fed food that is also lower in phosphorus content. *I don't think Orijen would be acceptable for a dog with chronic kidney disease* nor would a performance food.


Nancy,

I wasn't sure what you were impling when you stated that _if_ you fed a 30% protein food to a senior dog you should do kidney function testing every six months. I included the bit about high protein not causing kidney disease to be sure folks didn't make the wrong assumption.

Along the same vein, I didn't mean to infer that Orijen was acceptable for a dog with chronic kidney disease. I was refering to healthy dogs of any age, seniors included, who can benefit from quality protein without the empty calories from carbs which come mostly from grains.

Swack


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> I wasn't sure what you were impling when you stated that if you fed a 30% protein food to a senior dog you should do kidney function testing every six months.


What I'm saying is you wouldn't want to be feeding 30% protein if the dog went into early kidney disease, which can happen when they are older (not from the food). I have gone through the kidney disease, diet changes 5 times so I want to know when kidney function is being compromised so I test them and change their diet.


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

We've been feeding Euk PP for a very long time. No reason to change.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> We've been feeding Euk PP for a very long time. No reason to change.


Yes but judging by your avatar it has turned your dogs into bandana wearing, how does my hair look, super models.........


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

we're very happy with purina pro plan performance. we have 4 dogs; a 12 yo Toller, a 10 yo Lab, a 7 yo Toller and a 3 yo Lab.-Paul


----------



## Chris Winkelman (Mar 23, 2011)

We are feeding Blue Buffalo grain free and this food has worked great! Nice shiny coat and minimal poop in the yard. I guess it helps to have a vet in the family with a background in nutrition.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Five Star Labradors said:


> We are feeding Blue Buffalo grain free and this food has worked great! Nice shiny coat and minimal poop in the yard. I guess it helps to have a vet in the family with a background in nutrition.


 
Thats what I feed mine and I am extremely happy with the results.


----------



## oakcreeklabs (May 13, 2005)

I was feeding enhance, after numerous issues I switched food. I have been feeding Victor dog food with very good results. The stools are solid, the dogs kept their conditions very well (however it never got overly cold either), and it has probiotics and good minteral content. I have like the food well enough that I have some of my friends feeding it now as well, and am thinking about possibly carrying it. The downside is that you can't get it everywhere, and most places don't carry all of the different products.


----------



## Upland Gundog Association (Feb 7, 2012)

Tstreg said:


> Native for me. Level 2 most of year level 3 very active hunting season only. No complaints and yes they sponsor dog events. They even sponsored "fetch a cure" at game fain in MN last year. $1240.00 was raised for breast cancer research.


Thanks Terry, that was my point when i typed my "commercial"... as a brand, they care about more than dog food sales and actually support good causes like cancer benefits, new and growing organizations, etc. Its hard to talk positively and informative on here about sometimes without people saying you are sounding like a commercial! Thank you for understanding


----------



## Upland Gundog Association (Feb 7, 2012)

As I suspected, there are several foods out there that seem to give us great results. I like to hear what people are feeding and what is out there. Thanks everyone for your feedback!


----------



## tazman7 (Dec 8, 2011)

bdwilliams said:


> We're having issues with eye boogers, inconsistent stool, and dry skin on Nutro. The dog's teeth are also getting kinda funky (she's a little under a year old). I figured I might as well try a switch to a better quality food and see what happens.



We are having the same thing happen with our 13 week old blm except the teeth problem. We are thinking about switching too, but not sure to what yet.

We are currently feeding Euk LBP.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Has anyone ever fed American Natural Premium-Original Recipe? Received a couple bags in the mail, ingredients sounded good. Price is right.


----------



## ashleylp (Mar 26, 2012)

We feed Hi-Tek Naturals Lamb & Sweet Potatoe formula. Tried both Nutro and Pro Plan but our boy didn't do well on it. With Nutro he had skin issues and with Pro Plan we could never get his stools to stay consistently solid. Our local feed store recommended Hi-Tek as a brand that has great ingredients but is still low cost


----------

